# *** Restaurantes del Perú ***



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

Oscar10 said:


> *Tiene un ambiente bien hogareño.. y eso me gusta!
> por cierto..este thread si que abrira el apetito..kay:*


IDEM Y SE KOME MUY BIEN IO VOY CASI SIEMPRE AI ^^


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Esos platos se ven realmente suculentos.

saludos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Este thread promete, espero no se olviden de incluir fotos de los platos, para abrirnos un poco el apetito.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Interesante tema a tratar en este thread, el Chicha luce bien, las Conchitas del Sur son un buen inicio para deleitar el paladar ... :lol:

Salu2 Naths! :cheers:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buen thread naths, felicitaciones. El Chicha se ve chevre.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

2. ChiCha Cuzco

































































¡Buen Provecho!

​


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy atractivo el ChiCha del Cusco, la decoración luce acogedora. La ubicación también me parece bastante acertada.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Esta lindo el ChiCha del Cusco, aunque me quedo con el Arequipeño!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Se ve bien.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Con la segunda c en mayúscula pareciera que dice Chiccha xD


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

J Block said:


> Muy atractivo el ChiCha del Cusco, la decoración luce acogedora. La ubicación también me parece bastante acertada.


A mi me gusto el muro de gaviones. Y la vista que se tiene desde el comedor es bella.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

LOS DOS CHICHAS ESTAN DE LUJO


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy bonito también, me fascinó la pared alrededor de la chimenea.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Sin duda mi local favorito de esa cadena, sobre todo por el diseño interior.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy bonito :colgate:


----------



## partenos (Jun 25, 2009)

la vista del chicha cusco es ESPECTACULAR a la plaza regocijo y te ganas con la compañia y la catedral. pero me gusta mas el chicha de arequipa por el ambiente.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

3. Panchita - Lima










































































¡Buen Provecho!
y
¡Feliz Año!​


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Se ve bonito este restaurant!!!!


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow el Chicha Cusco me encanto, el de arequipa tambien pero me quedo con el del Cusco.

Sobre Panchita, yo comi alli, si deseas naths puedo colaborar con algunas fotos. La comida no es espectacular (como la mayor parte de los restaurantes de Gaston) pero si bastante buena.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Panchita ... mmm, ahora recuerdo cuando Lía mencionó la falta de verdor en el exterior, en el interior se ve mejor creo. La iluminación exterior está buena.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Buena recopilación, aunque el Bravo luce un tanto recargado .


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

7. Gambas - Lima
































































¡Buen Provecho!

​


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Las texturas e iluminación son el plato fuerte de este local, me encanta!


----------



## asr52938 (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow

muy bonitos todos los restaurantes.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy buenas las fotos, Naths.

Nunca he ido al Gambas, tendré que darme una vuelta por ese restaurante.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*que nombresito..Gambas

esta muy bonito,luce bien.. lo unico que me desespera es no ver ni una sola ventana..sera que sufro de claustrofobia?hno:*


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Què buenas Gambas :naughty: ... :lol:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Hermoso local, el contraste perfecto de los colores luce bien


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

muy bueno el thread, lo malo es q te deja con un hambre:lol:


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ni idea de la existencia de Gambas se ve bien.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Quién en su sano juicio pone vinos cerca de tanta luz!


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Gambas en el, ahora decente, hotel Prince.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Me gusta la iluminación.


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

dlHC84 said:


> Quién en su sano juicio pone vinos cerca de tanta luz!


jordi


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Con razón.... Seguro la comida es en plan fusión; cebiche con salsa de gazpacho, chonchitas en salmorejo..


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Buen thread Dra Nathy, toda una delicia...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Tremendo cambio tuvo ese hotel, se ve muy bien el restaurante.


----------



## reina_XD (Nov 18, 2009)

los mejores ps de gaston acurio


----------

